# Windows 8 won't boot



## ste2425 (Apr 22, 2013)

Turned it off last night as normal. Turned it on this morning and the blue windows logo comes up with the spinning circle at the bottom. It spins twice then a blue flash of what looks like a sad smiley  then it reboots and repeats. I get no errors or anything. I've booted from my installation media and tried to repair it and it says it cannot do it, don't know exact wording but it gave no reason. I'm at a loss. Normally in this situation I just nuke it but its my final week at uni I've got all my programmes installe for my last bits of work I cannot afford the time re Installing it all what can I do? I see from the install media I can open a command prompt but have no idea where to look for error logs. 

Hoping someone can help me out I need my computer running for this last week now more then ever. I'm posting this from the iPhone app so forgive me of spelling is bad or it's short etc. many thanks everyone


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2013)

Press F8 at start up to get options
you could try last known good configurationn see if that works.
Can you boot into safe mode ?, if so maybe a loading application has got corrupted.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that man ... 

That sad smiley is new blue screen of ... sad smile.

Try going in BIOS to check your temps and hardware, try removing the overclocks and boot @stock speeds

If it doesn't work, try looking if something got loose in the case (poor contact in pcie/memory slots)

If it doesn't work, to boot in safe mode from command prompt:

With Command Prompt open, execute the correct bcdedit command as shown below based on which Safe Mode option you'd like to start:

Safe Mode:

bcdedit /set {default} safeboot minimal


Safe Mode with Networking:

bcdedit /set {default} safeboot network


Safe Mode with Command Prompt:

bcdedit /set {default} safeboot minimal
bcdedit /set {default} safebootalternateshell yes


Before you do safe mode, read more at http://pcsupport.about.com/od/repair-recovery/a/force-or-stop-safe-mode-windows.htm

Good luck


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. Havent booted into safe mode as I have no idea how, but ill do it with the command prompt and let you know, where does 8 store its error logs if it makes any for this sort if issue? I did install a second hard drive last night to make a back of my uni work for this dam reason so I could have nocked something, no ocs or anything like tht.


----------

